# priZZ's picture thread! ;))



## priZZ (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi,

I had earlier an "Introduction" Thread, where I've posted all my pix, but now I think this fits better in a new thread.   

0.1.0 Poecilotheria ornata Exosceleton







*0.1 Poecilotheria ornata adult POCOCK, 1899*







*0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia adult SAAGER, 1994*







*0.0.1 Cyclosternum schmardae sling AUSSERER, 1871*







*0.0.1 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi sling (SCHMIDT, 1991)*







*0.0.1 Phormictopus cubensis sling CHAMBERLIN, 1917*







1.0.0 Bombyx mori  







Cheers,
Marcel


----------



## cichlidsman (Aug 12, 2004)

nice pics, is that Bombyx mori a wild moth or is it a pet?


----------



## priZZ (Aug 12, 2004)

Pet, I've bought  20 Kokons of them, and they bred and now they've mated.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 12, 2004)

Marcel, You must have an awesome collection. Your pictures are totally stunning!! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## spidergoddess (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, the P. cubensis is adorable! Are those similar to P. cancerides in behavior?


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Aug 12, 2004)

*Awesome!*

Awesome pix dude! I like your pokie. :}


----------



## firefox2 (Aug 12, 2004)

Awesome pictures.  They are all gorgeous


----------



## blckwidow75 (Aug 12, 2004)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Pet, I've bought  20 Kokons of them, and they bred and now they've mated.


He is absolutely adorable!!!  It looks like he's wearing a cape!


----------



## JacenBeers (Aug 12, 2004)

That is a well preserved molt you have there. Is there carapace glued back onto the rest of the body?


----------



## usumbaraboy (Aug 13, 2004)

yeah those are some really nice ts u have there. keep the good pics coming.


----------



## Mattyb (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow PriZZ that is a beautiful P.Irminia i plean on getting one....


----------



## Joe1968 (Aug 13, 2004)

those are really awesome collection you got there, some nice rare ones too, greta pics man.


----------



## priZZ (Aug 13, 2004)

Hallo,

thx guys.

@ Spidergoddess:

I really don't know 100% because I don't have P. cancerides. And the 2 P. cubensis I've got since two weeks. So can't tell You at the moment much...

@ JacenBeers:

No, it is not glued, I've just put it on the T again, just like a hut!


----------



## priZZ (Aug 17, 2004)

Hallo,

*0.1 Haplopelma schmidti adult VON WIRTH, 1991* 







*0.1 Xenesthis immanis semi/subadult (AUSSERER, 1875)*







*1.0 Xenesthis immanis juvenile (AUSSERER, 1875)* 







*0.1 Poecilotheria regalis subadult POCOCK, 1899*







*0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher adult PETRUNKEVITCH, 1925*







ByeZZ,
Marcel


----------



## Juraviel (Aug 17, 2004)

Very nice pics !! Xenesthis immanis is really bautifull ! I have an question what trully is Bombyx mori ?? i never seen this kind of creature  ;P , It this flying ?


----------



## priZZ (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Juraviel!

Bombyx mori is the silkmoth, You know from earlier!   But they can't fly.

OT:

You play in some sort of clan?


----------



## Juraviel (Aug 17, 2004)

Hmm ,from where You know this ? :?  hmm I think I know but tell me


----------



## tarantula666 (Aug 17, 2004)

really excellent pictures , what type of camera equipment do you use???
(camera's, lenses, lights, film etc ??????? )

i did ask this before , and just found the answer in another thread   
i swear i would loose my head if it wasn't attached


----------



## MeteoRa (Aug 17, 2004)

My... u sure have nice collections there...
n the Bombyx Mori is kinda cute....
where did u get those...


----------



## priZZ (Aug 17, 2004)

@ Juraviel:

Born to frag, maybe that's why I asked...  ;P 

@ MeteoRa:

Thx, the Bombyx mori is from Switzerland.


----------



## manville (Aug 17, 2004)

Awesome colllection! Very very nice tarantulas you have right now. Btw, can you tell me more about the Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi. I am kindda interested in it. I really like your pulcher btw.


----------



## versus (Aug 18, 2004)

well done prizz! i love your pulcher... ;P  ;P


----------



## Juraviel (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok so, I'm in Unreal Tornament clan  ;P and another else but it's top secret  Have a nice day


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Aug 21, 2004)

How big is your P.ornata? the one we have is like 3"


----------



## Sequin (Aug 21, 2004)

You have a beautiful collection...have to stop looking at pictures, my wanted list is in its 50's...haha


----------



## Zombie (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow.
Impressive collection Prizz.
Your tarantula's also look well taken care of.

Bravo.


----------



## priZZ (Aug 21, 2004)

Hello guys!

Thx for the flowers!   

@ rosehaired1979:

My ornata is already an adult female... or I hope so at least... she had about 20 centimeters of legspan.


----------



## priZZ (Aug 28, 2004)

Sum fresssh pixXx:

*0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens subadult (STRAND, 1907)*







*0.1 Theraphosa blondi juvenil (LATREILLE, 1804)*







*0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum adult FABRICIUS, 1793*







Marcel


----------



## versus (Aug 28, 2004)

your GBB is stunning man!


----------



## priZZ (Aug 28, 2004)

Thx man, the others aren't stunning, or whaaat?   

I like the P. regalis, with her purple shining after shed. But I thought this was a male... and know, if You look at the folio... I couldn't examine the moult, because it was shredded...


----------



## priZZ (Sep 12, 2004)

Just a few new pix, nothing more. All measures from now on are on bodylength.

*0.1 Ephebopus murinus juvenil (WALCKENAER, 1837)* ~3 cm







*1.0 Tapinauchenius purpureus adult SCHMIDT, 1995* ~2,5 cm







*0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher adult with eggsack    PETRUNKEVITCH, 1925* ~4 cm







Cheers,
Marcel


----------



## versus (Sep 12, 2004)

good for the p.pulcher... so how's your webpage??


----------



## priZZ (Sep 12, 2004)

If You know hungarian, check it out *versus*  :

*DO NOT FEAR SPIDERS* 

At the moment it's temporary on a server, later I'll move it to it's own domain. And I have everything to translate in english and german... nice job to do.


----------



## versus (Sep 12, 2004)

oh..ok..


----------



## priZZ (Sep 20, 2004)

Now, being at the first show in Hungary (quite small, nothing special, like Hamm, or St. Pölten, but a good start) I have some new Ts, I want to share with You... I mean... I want to share just the pix with You, not the Ts...  ;P 

*0.0.1 Poecilotheria pederseni spiderling KIRK, 2001* ~1 cm







*0.1 Poecilotheria pederseni juvenil KIRK, 2001* ~3,5 cm







*notice the folio is dark, but it is 100% a female, just examined the moult.

*1.0 Poecilotheria ornata juvenil POCOCK, 1899* ~3 cm







*0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata spiderling POCOCK, 1899* ~1 cm







*0.1 Poecilotheria ornata sub/adult POCOCK, 1899* ~6 cm







*0.1 Poecilotheria fasciata adult (LATREILLE, 1804)* ~7 cm







*0.1 Poecilotheria regalis larger juvenile POCOCK, 1899* ~5 cm







And at last:

*0.0.1 Haplopelma schmidti spiderling VON WIRTH, 1991* ~1,5 cm







Cheers,
Marcel


----------



## priZZ (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey, forgot my P. ornata adult male.   

*1.0 Poecilotheria ornata adult POCOCK, 1899* ~6 cm (legspann of 20 cm !)


----------



## Elson (Sep 21, 2004)

priZZ said:
			
		

> I have some new Ts, I want to share with You... I mean... I want to share just the pix with You, not the Ts...  ;P


I'm ROFL!!!    well i like your P.regalis!!! good luck!


----------



## priZZ (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi,

can some MOD move my thread to the pictures forum? Thx!


----------



## Sheri (Nov 18, 2004)

Done good Sir...

And please, keep taking those fabulous pics!


----------



## priZZ (Nov 18, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> Done good Sir...
> 
> And please, keep taking those fabulous pics!


Thank You very much *sheri*. First of all I have to organize the older pix, and rename the URLs, there are a lot of red Xs on the pages...


----------



## Bearo (Nov 18, 2004)

weird... almost al of your poecilotheria pics have a kinda blue hue to them..
is it because of your camera or is it photoshoped?

nice collection btw


----------



## priZZ (Nov 18, 2004)

Bearo said:
			
		

> ...is it because of your camera or is it photoshoped?


Photoshop: yep. But this is not why they look a little bit purple. That is why they really look so, and on the other hand I use for photoshooting a blue lamp.


----------



## priZZ (Nov 18, 2004)

*0.1 Haplopelma lividum juvenile SMITH,1996*







*0.0.1 Haplopelma schmidti sling VON WIRTH, 1991*







*0.1 Haplopelma sp. "aureopilosum" juvenil (VON WIRTH, 2002a)*







*0.1 Theraphosa blondi juvenil (LATREILLE, 1804)*


----------



## Bearo (Nov 19, 2004)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Photoshop: yep. But this is not why they look a little bit purple. That is why they really look so, and on the other hand I use for photoshooting a blue lamp.


yeah I know that poecil glimmer much in purple but i mean the _blue_ color..
must be your lamp then

btw, I really like your setup for your blondi 
could you post some terrarium pics?


----------



## priZZ (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi *Bearo*,



			
				Bearo said:
			
		

> btw, I really like your setup for your blondi  could you post some terrarium pics?


Thx, here is one picture.

*0.1 Theraphosa blondi setup*


----------



## CostaRican (Nov 20, 2004)

Stunning pics and T's :worship:  I love that Ornata :drool:


----------



## ShaunHolder (Nov 20, 2004)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Hi *Bearo*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your blondi is planning on taking over the world! First by taking... Africa?


----------



## priZZ (Nov 20, 2004)

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> Your blondi is planning on taking over the world! First by taking... Africa?


LOL, yes indeed. But her butt is as huge as our whole planet!  She's gonna moult in some days.


----------



## Fince (Nov 20, 2004)

Cool pics and nice spiders!


----------



## Zibi (Nov 23, 2004)

Amazing shoots, but why Your P.ornata is so blue :?


----------



## priZZ (Nov 23, 2004)

Zibi said:
			
		

> Amazing shoots, but why Your P.ornata is so blue :?


Hm... let me think... oh! Got it! Last month I dropped her in a blue color canister!


----------



## Zibi (Nov 24, 2004)

Really?  My question is serious 'couse I didn't saw so blue P.ornata before.


----------



## priZZ (Nov 24, 2004)

Me&Myself and Irene said:
			
		

> Photoshop: yep. But this is not why they look a little bit purple. That is why *they really look so*, and on the other hand *I use for photoshooting a blue lamp*.





			
				Bearo said:
			
		

> yeah I know that *poecil glimmer* much in *purple* but i mean the _blue_ color..must be your *lamp* then


I hope this will answer Your question as well.


----------



## Washout (Nov 24, 2004)

What camera+lens combo are you using to shoot these pictures? The macro and clarity is excellent. Or do you take care of that in post-production in photoshop?


----------



## priZZ (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi *Washout*,

I have a *Ricoh Caplio RR30*, it is no prof digicam, it just have 3,2 MP, 3x optical, and 10x digital zoom. But it has 1 cm macro.

I also use during the fotoshooting the *Arcadia D3 Compact Lamp*, which has a very effective, strong light.

An after taking pix (in 2048x1536), I resize them, use a little Auto Color, Auto Levels, and Auto Contrast in Photoshop.


----------



## Zibi (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks, it was very helpful


----------



## MUNG!!! (Nov 25, 2004)

Are the X. immanis easy to come by where you are? They sure are expensive over here...


----------



## priZZ (Nov 25, 2004)

MUNG!!! said:
			
		

> Are the X. immanis easy to come by where you are? They sure are expensive over here...


No, they are rare, and also costly. Slings are about 30 Euro, my semi/subadult female was 95 Euro.


----------



## priZZ (Dec 13, 2004)

*0.1 Haplopelma schmidti adult VON WIRTH, 1991*


----------



## priZZ (Dec 14, 2004)

Here are the three gracias, best to see them together!  

*0.1 Xenesthis immanis sub/adult (AUSSERER, 1875)*







*0.0.1 Theraphosa apophysis sling (TINTER, 1991)*







*0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus sling WEST & MARSHALL, 2000*


----------



## Sheri (Dec 14, 2004)

Damn Prizz, spectacular as usual!
How large is your Ephebopus cyanognathus?


----------



## priZZ (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey *sheri*!

Nice You look into this thread, I kinda have a feeling, You like me!   :8o 



			
				sheri said:
			
		

> Damn Prizz, spectacular as usual!
> How large is your Ephebopus cyanognathus?


Thank You, the _*cyanognathus*_ sling has about 3-3,5 cm legspan. Let's say, about 1,5 inches!


----------



## Sheri (Dec 14, 2004)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Hey *sheri*!
> 
> Nice You look into this thread, I kinda have a feeling, You like me!   :8o
> 
> ...



Well, I certainly appreciate your photos. And I look at all the threads...   

How many of this species do you have? Asking because I recently lost one to a bad molt... considering whether I am going to replace, and if so, with how many.


----------



## priZZ (Dec 14, 2004)

I really don't know, with how many You would replace, Your _*cyanognathus*_, this is my one and only sling, and since yet, I had no problems. By my experiences are, that _*Ephebopus spp.*_ are robust, and easy to keep.

My method is, if I buy slings from a species, than allways 3 or 5. Depends on how costly the species is. And if You have 5, You have also a chance, to own females.


----------



## priZZ (Apr 3, 2005)

Back with some wallpapers, free for use!













Enjoy them!


----------



## priZZ (May 22, 2005)

0.0.1 _Poecilotheria subfusca_ Pocock, 1895


----------



## Raqua (May 23, 2005)

I see that you got subfuscas from the same eggsack as I got ...


----------



## bengerno (May 23, 2005)

Those famous pics! Nice, quality job as usual.  :worship:  And what about the Selenocosmia sp. ?


----------



## Lateralus (May 23, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> 0.0.1 _Poecilotheria subfusca_ Pocock, 1895


Damn mate! Stop tempting me! Just you wait till i get my next package.   

Awesome pictures as usual. Still i would prefer them alittle bigger, you know how i am with slings.     

Cheers.


----------



## priZZ (May 28, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Damn mate! Stop tempting me! Just you wait till i get my next package.
> 
> Awesome pictures as usual. Still i would prefer them alittle bigger, you know how i am with slings.


Thanks Bro! I can't wait 'til You post Your pix!  

But as long as we wait for them, here are some new from me:

0.0.1 _Poecilotheria subfusca_ Pocock, 1895







0.1 _Poecilotheria formosa_ Pocock, 1899







0.0.1 _Poecilotheria rufilata_ Pocock, 1899


----------



## Vys (May 28, 2005)

Very pretty pictures...makes me a little more angry that my two recent itty-bitty T.purpurea died for no reason I could discern 

And..I must ask; what is that lovely _black_ substrate you are using? (Towards bottom of page 3.)  Is it black peat?? Or is it some sort of freak American-version 'organic potting soil' made of all kinds of things?


----------



## priZZ (May 28, 2005)

Hi *Vys*!



			
				Vys said:
			
		

> And..I must ask; what is that lovely _black_ substrate you are using? (Towards bottom of page 3.)  Is it black peat?? Or is it some sort of freak American-version 'organic potting soil' made of all kinds of things?


It's normal black earth, we use them for plants.  But Ts can dig very good in it.


----------



## Vys (May 28, 2005)

Aha...is there any fertilizer or limestone in it?
For it looks very good, but here in Sweden you can't get potting soil without limestone and fertilizer, so if that stuff does indeed have it, I might try it myself.


----------



## Zibi (May 28, 2005)

*Frames*

New frames for pictures? 
BTW, beautiful Theraphosa apophysis.


----------



## priZZ (May 29, 2005)

Vys said:
			
		

> Aha...is there any fertilizer or limestone in it?
> For it looks very good, but here in Sweden you can't get potting soil without limestone and fertilizer, so if that stuff does indeed have it, I might try it myself.


Just use normal earth, which is sterile.



			
				Zibi said:
			
		

> New frames for pictures?


Nope, this is just a simple picture "collection". Like by the macro shots of _H. lividum_ and _schmidti_, and _O. hainana_.


----------



## Vys (May 29, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Just use normal earth, which is sterile.


Yeah, but, what does it consist of? Not earth you dug up in your backyard and then microwaved, I guess? Instead, you do indeed refer to some sort of fertilizer and limestone-free 'organic potting soil'-variant like the yankees have? That could be compost, things from the woods, just whatever basically as long as its 'organic'?

'Sterile' doesn't mean 'without fertilizer and limestome' though..I guess? All those nutrients benefit the plant more than bugs and microscopic life, after all?

Feels like I've already had this discussion, before 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=44853&page=1&pp=15&highlight=potting

Anyway, my point with all this is to see if there's 'organic potting soil' in Europe.


----------



## priZZ (Jul 23, 2005)

Long time no post here!


----------



## evil_educator (Jul 23, 2005)

your picture taking skills are absolutely good.


----------



## priZZ (Jul 23, 2005)

evil_educator said:
			
		

> your picture taking skills are absolutely good.


Thanks Bro! How is the weather on Mars?


----------



## evil_educator (Jul 24, 2005)

Lol. Not bad. =)


----------



## priZZ (Mar 1, 2006)

*Hi all!*

It's been a long time since I posted on *Arachnoboards*. I gave most of my Ts away I'm richer with a notebook a D50 (still without a good macro lens...) and a PSP and actually I'm living in Austria near to Salzburg (where Amadeus rocked the place). Hope I'll have some more time for Y'all. So let's begin with a cute species, _Poecilotheria subfusca_ Pocock, 1895 juvenile female.







See Ya soon.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 1, 2006)

Really good to see you again and you excellent pictures. I hope all is well with you and yours and you find time for more posts.Thanks for sharing


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 1, 2006)

beautiful pokie!  your photos are excellent.  

how big is that c schioedtei in those pics?


----------



## priZZ (Mar 1, 2006)

*Hi folks!*



			
				Anthony said:
			
		

> Really good to see you again and you excellent pictures. I hope all is well with you and yours and you find time for more posts.Thanks for sharing


Thank You. I also hope to post more in the future since I settled down allready.




			
				xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> beautiful pokie! your photos are excellent.
> 
> how big is that c schioedtei in those pics?


Thanks! The _schioedtei_ were around 1st or 2nd instar.


----------



## Lopez (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome back priZZ, I've missed your super-sharp shots!


----------



## priZZ (Mar 1, 2006)

*Hello!*



			
				Lopez said:
			
		

> Welcome back priZZ, I've missed your super-sharp shots!


Thanks *Lopez* nice to hear that. I hope I'll soon have more time for taking pix.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 15, 2006)

0.1 _Holothele incei_ (F. O. P.-Cambridge, 1898)







0.1 _Grammostola rosea_ (Walckenaer, 1837)


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 15, 2006)

absolutly stunning picture my friend


----------



## Anthony (Jun 16, 2006)

Excellent as usual, great clarity


----------



## priZZ (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## priZZ (Jun 20, 2006)

*Hi!*

0.0.1 _Grammostola grossa_ (Ausserer, 1871)







0.0.1 _Grammostola rosea_ (Walckenaer, 1837)







0.1 _Ancylometes bogotensis_ (Keyserling, 1877)


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning pics!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## priZZ (Jun 23, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Stunning pics!! Keep up the great work!!


Thanks You're welcome!

0.1 _Haplopelma longipes_ VON WIRTH & STRIFFLER, 2005







0.0.1 _Haplopelma schmidti_ VON WIRTH, 1991







0.0.1 _Megaphobema robustum_ (AUSSERER, 1875)







0.1 _Pterinochilus lugardi_ POCOCK, 1900


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 24, 2006)

Great _lugardi _my friend


----------



## priZZ (Jun 26, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> Great _lugardi _my friend


Thanks!

0.0.1 _Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue" II_







0.1 _"Grammostola mollicoma"_ (AUSSERER, 1875)







1.0 _"Grammostola mollicoma"_ (AUSSERER, 1875)







0.1 _Grammostola rosea RCF_ (WALCKENAER, 1837)







0.0.1 _Lychas sp. "China"_


----------



## becca81 (Jun 26, 2006)

priZZ, 

As usual, amazing pictures! :clap: 

I especially like the _G. mollicoma_, don't have the pleasure of seeing many pictures of those.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 26, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> I especially like the _G. mollicoma_, don't have the pleasure of seeing many pictures of those.


Thanks *Becca*! You know the problem is I don't even know if they are really _mollicoma_... that's why I put the scientific name in those: _"Grammostola mollicoma"_... some guru could help me identify them...


----------



## becca81 (Jun 26, 2006)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Thanks *Becca*! You know the problem is I don't even know if they are really _mollicoma_... that's why I put the scientific name in those: _"Grammostola mollicoma"_... some guru could help me identify them...


The picture reminded me of this thread, even though it may be completely different.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 26, 2006)

Quality. Period. Did you ever consider making a calendar devoted these animals? I thinkit would be very popular


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 27, 2006)

it already been done on Tarantula Store Main, but I agree that PRIZZ picture beat up almost if not all picure i've seen on the internet

Only one problem that come ot my mind, they're not enough brown hehe


----------



## priZZ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Hi,*



			
				Kirdec said:
			
		

> it already been done on Tarantula Store Main, but I agree that PRIZZ picture beat up almost if not all picure i've seen on the internet


TY I'm over flattered! But I know a lot of guys who make much more better pix then me. My favourites are *Incubu5'*, *Timo Raab's*, *Martin Huber's* pictures etc.



> Only one problem that come ot my mind, they're not enough brown hehe


What brown You want? LOL

0.0.1 _Ephebopus cyanognathus_ WEST & MARSHALL, 2000







0.0.1 _Cyriocosmus elegans_ (SIMON, 1889) 3rd instar...







0.0.1 _Holothele incei_ (F. O. P.-CAMBRIDGE, 1898)







0.0.1 _Holothele sp. "Norte de Santander"_







0.0.1 _Xenesthis immanis_ (AUSSERER, 1875) 2nd instar...


----------



## -Kordian- (Jun 28, 2006)

Beautiful pics priZZ :clap: Maybe you could show some arboreals??


----------



## diKe (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey, 

nice pictures. 

Regarding the "G. mollicoma" what makes me confusing are the white hairs. I do not not a G. mollicoma with white hairs. Do you know where they are exactly from? 

Bye.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 28, 2006)

-Kordian- said:
			
		

> Maybe you could show some arboreals??


Here You go:

0.1 _Cyriopagopus schioedtei_ (THORELL, 1891)







0.1 _Poecilotheria regalis_ POCOCK, 1899







0.1 _Poecilotheria subfusca_ POCOCK, 1895 (guess she's allready adult)







1.0 _Poecilotheria subfusca_ POCOCK, 1895 (subadult)







same 1.0 _Poecilotheria subfusca_ POCOCK, 1895 (adult)


----------



## -Kordian- (Jun 28, 2006)

Very nice spiders and pics. Thanks 

P.S: If you have more pics of arboreals, I wolud be delighted to see them


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 28, 2006)

> What brown You want? LOL


African sp  What else! ?


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Jun 29, 2006)

Pictures of Ep. cyanognatus and Ho. incei are outstanding. The way you capture colors on them is great. Good job. Thank You.

Smok.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 29, 2006)

wow top notch photography!!!!! cheers
oh btw u got any pics of adult Lampropelma violaceopes???


----------



## bengerno (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Bro,

The good, ol' *priZZ* came back here!  
Calendar is really a cool idea, I can ask a press here, how much would it be.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 29, 2006)

*Hi,*



			
				Kirdec said:
			
		

> African sp  What else! ?


Less... the _lugardi_ females are the only africans I have at the moment...



			
				syndicate said:
			
		

> wow top notch photography!!!!! cheers
> oh btw u got any pics of adult Lampropelma violaceopes???


I don't want to disturb her 'cause it's possible that she'll lay an eggsack.



			
				bengerno said:
			
		

> The good, ol' priZZ came back here!


Yea don't wanted to be that ignorant to never post pix in here!


----------



## priZZ (Jul 5, 2006)

So...



			
				-Kordian- said:
			
		

> Maybe you could show some arboreals??


Trying to make Ya happy! 

0.0.1 _Poecilotheria formosa_ POCOCK, 1899







0.0.1 _Poecilotheria miranda_ POCOCK, 1900







0.0.1 _Poecilotheria ornata_ POCOCK, 1899







0.0.1 _Poecilotheria pederseni_ KIRK, 2001







0.0.1 _Poecilotheria rufilata_ POCOCK, 1899


----------



## syndicate (Jul 5, 2006)

:worship: very nice


----------



## pinkzebra (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh my, your pictures are absolutely beautiful. I especially like the G. rosea and G. mollicoma shots. Great job!


----------



## priZZ (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks all here are some new arrivals and/or freshly moulten:

0.1 _Poecilotheria sp. "Tigris"_







0.1 _Lampropelma cf. violaceopes_ ABRAHAM, 1924







_Spermathecae_ of _Lampropelma cf. violaceopes_ ABRAHAM, 1924 (at least maybe someone can tell me if this really is a _violaceopes_?!)


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 10, 2006)

Excellent as usual!!!!!!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 11, 2006)

thank you for posting that lampropelma!!!i just got a 3/4 or so inch sling last weekend.cant wait until mine looks like that.also that tigris is beautiful!
pics are dope!


----------

